

What Do You Do When You’ve Got Tons of Ideas But You’re Not Executing? - jasonshen
http://www.jasonshen.com/2011/tons-of-ideas-not-executing/

======
jtchang
The label "scanner" seems kind of derogatory to me. From the perspective of a
startup I would want one on the team only if they were a true generalist. The
real problem is finding individuals who understand they like to explore
different areas but have enough passion to focus long enough on something to
learn it reasonably.

I guess the best term is a renaissance man or polymath.

